
Scrapy Tips from the Pros: April 2016 Edition - unsettledtck
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/04/20/scrapy-tips-from-the-pros-april-2016-edition/
======
stummjr
Hey, I'm the author. Feel free to ask any questions.

------
eliasdorneles
ahh, __VIEWSTATE, a pain in the butt for everyone doing webscraping of
government official websites. :)

